# Lane Departure not working



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

2018, RWD, FSD, HW3.0 installed. The car makes no warning or attempt to correct when drifting or veering over a lane marking. Have triple checked the settings and all is turned on. Compared with the AWD which will definitely auto correct to pull back in to the lane. We've both driven the car and now confirmed same behavior over 3 different SW releases. All cameras and other FSD functions seem to be working just fine, no other issues noticed. Anyone else having a similar issue?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Mine seems to correct sometimes and not others. With no rhyme or reason I can discern. It's been this way for many months.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'll say the AWD isn't perfect and doesn't alert/correct every time but I've held off a couple of weeks asking due to the fact that I can continually make the AWD correct most anytime I drive it, but haven't been able to make the RWD correct not once over the same time frame. .


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Mine works. Remember it doesn't arch crossing the left lane, it's drifting over the lane. If it feels like you are in control, then it assumes you are.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Also note that at some point they increased the minimum speed for this feature. The owner’s manual used to say it applied between 25 and 90mph, but now it says it applies between 40 and 90mph.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Remember it doesn't arch crossing the left lane, it's drifting over the lane.


Yep, you have to slowly be approaching the lane line, AND I can't remember if you also need to not be putting any torque on the steering wheel.

And make sure you've actually activated the feature in settings.
Plus, I can't remember the difference between "Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance" and "Lane Departure Avoidance". I think I have the Emergency one activated, and it just provides a little "nudge" now and then when I get too close to a lane line. I believe I turned off "Lane Departure Avoidance" because it got to be too annoying every time I stay to the right of the right lane on a highway.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I apprecaite the input, I checked all settings and even compared to the other car. I can consistently and eaily let the other car drift and guide it even over a line, I can make the correction happen about 75% of the time I want it to. We've both driven both cars and it just isn't working/doesn't work on the RWD like it does the AWD. I'll give it another SW update or two to make sure there isn't a problem there and then may schedule an appointment to have them take look if nothing changes.


----------

